# Diabetes--E11.21 and E11.22



## phamilton (Dec 30, 2015)

Codes are physician selected then sent to coding for billing where I work. If E11.21 Diabetes with nephropathy and N18.3 are chosen together, does this mean that E11.22 Diabetes with CKD is also chosen.  Chart list CKD as chronic but not mentioned as diab.  Tried to speak with physician about linking these conditions with "diabetic/ with or in" but don't think he understood.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 30, 2015)

phamilton said:


> Codes are physician selected then sent to coding for billing where I work. If E11.21 Diabetes with nephropathy and N18.3 are chosen together, does this mean that E11.22 Diabetes with CKD is also chosen.  Chart list CKD as chronic but not mentioned as diab.  Tried to speak with physician about linking these conditions with "diabetic/ with or in" but don't think he understood.



I would need to see the note to work this one out. nephropathy and chronic kidney disease are two different things.


----------

